# huntinbull



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I looked at the ODNR website but I'm still unsure of something.

During the regular deer gun seasons, not the youth deer gun, does a 16 year old with a license, not an apprentice license, need to be accompanied by an adult?

I don't think so but wanted to check. I knew you would know for sure.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

hmmm good question. I know when i was that age. i was hunting by myself. But i had family members on the same farm. i never even thought about if it would be illegal.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I couldn't find it after checking quickly... hmm....

I'm like you icefisherman...was driving 100 miles one way and camping/hunting the weekends alone at that age. I remember my mom dropping me off Monday of gun season at age 15 at 5am with a thermos of chicken noodle soup and my gear - picked me up in the evening in the dark after work. Traveled and hunted small game all over with friends at that age too. It was either legal, or we were ignorant and had no clue. I was bowhunting alone at age 12 on the farm I grew up on...mom never liked it, but Dad always insisted that I was allowed until proven otherwise.

I know we aren't asking for opinions rather the law, but I don't agree with a law that states a 16 year old must be with an adult. I realize many teens aren't ready or mature enough, but some are. I can tell you we never goofed off with firearms and always took safety first. Decked out in orange, communicated and stayed lined up when small game hunting. Honestly, not one of us ever screwed around. Now we may have shot some things up for the fun of it (coffee cans, milk jugs, etc. - nothing for cause of concern), but we always practiced safety.

That said I wouldn't let my 17 year old nephew even handle a firearm at a range without 100% hands on supervision. All kids are different..and for that matter there are plenty of adults that shouldn't handle a firearm too!


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

Fish i agree 100%. when i was 10 my dad gave me my .22 and said ok if you run into a fence you went far enough. and thats how i learned to hunt id find a oak tree and sit by it and shoot squirrels. Some of the best times of my life.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

16 year old does not need to be accompanied by an adult.

Thanks for your confidence in my knowledge.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

A 16 year old can hunt alone but NOT for youth hunts. Page 26 in 2011 and 2012 hunting regs book under Youth hunts = (All young hunters participating in youth hunts,regardless of age must be accompanied by a non hunting adult.)


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

True Angler ss. Youth hunts have their own rules.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Huntinbull said:


> 16 year old does not need to be accompanied by an adult.
> 
> Thanks for your confidence in my knowledge.


Never a doubt, I knew where to go to get my answer.

Angler ss - I knew the requirement for the youth specific hunts but could find any age requirements for the regular deer gun seasons.

So, Huntinbull, is there a minimum age to hunt alone for any game, deer, turkey, rabbit, etc?

Thanks


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I was almost sure you could hunt alone for the adult deer gun at age 16.I didn't want to give bad info so i googled it. Found the answer to your question on the NCLS (national conference of state legislature) it is age 16.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Not that I am aware of Lundy. Waterfowl hunting from a powered boat would require someone 16 or older to pilot the boat. Otherwise it is only during youth seasons that a 16 year old needs to be accompanied.


----------

